# Circle "A" Collective/ Farmer's Markets



## Anarchist Embassy (Jan 12, 2009)

First i will suggest making your arts and crafts and organic gardening and selling it at local farmer's markets. though not all farmer's markets tolerate activists and anarchists, but some do. 
The "Circle'A'Collective" is a company name that all anarchists are entitled to, but we in Cape Breton are using the name to sell our creations. We are currently trying to create a website to enable us and others like us to advertise creations/products online, but not for people to buy online other than check and money order. We are working on a lot of organizing of the movement, but it is taking some time cause we do have a life of our own to live. Currently though if anybody cool came to island and stayed with us, a living can be made, but just know that we are still growing. so we aren't tycoons yet.


----------



## katiehabits (Jan 12, 2009)

you folks sound like you've got some great ideas & projects on the go. when i make it out east this summer i'll stop by to hang out & help in any way i can.


----------



## Bugg(A) (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow, the Circle-A collective buisness models. To bad anarchism is not based around corpratism and capitalism. Drop the bullshit, y'all arent anarchists if you are using the "name" to sell and create more and more capitalism.


----------



## finn (Mar 31, 2009)

Bugg(A) said:


> Wow, the Circle-A collective buisness models. To bad anarchism is not based around corpratism and capitalism. Drop the bullshit, y'all arent anarchists if you are using the "name" to sell and create more and more capitalism.



I don't really think a small independant business collective is capitalist, for one thing, there should be more worker-owned collective businesses around, not less. I don't really see what you are getting upset about.


----------



## Bugg(A) (Mar 31, 2009)

finn said:


> I don't really think a small independant business collective is capitalist, for one thing, there should be more worker-owned collective businesses around, not less. I don't really see what you are getting upset about.



How does it not reinforce the dominant paradigm of capitalism? It may not be the advanced stage of neo-colonial commodity capitalism, but it still is capitalism. Worker owned? sure. But worker owned comes from take overs and syndicats.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Mar 31, 2009)

Just another example of people using the circle A as a brand to sell their crap. If you produce and sell goods for profit, you're a capitalist, it don't matter if its at a farmers' market or at the mall. Ya, local goods and produce are always nicer than corperate crap, but don't call it anarchism for fuck's sake.


----------



## Bugg(A) (Mar 31, 2009)

ArrowInOre said:


> reading the words organized and anarchist in the same sentence.... wow, and yikes...Like blood sacrifices at a batmitzvah (sp? sorry) Just seems a bit too contradictory to me...



Well thats just the biggest bit of nonsense I have heard today. Anarchism has a rich history of organization. the circle-A by its very existence means "Anarchy is order". Please, for the love of god, do a bit of research before spouting nonsense. Ever heard of the Spanish civil war?


----------



## stove (Apr 1, 2009)

So:

Bugg(a)'s disagreement to the OP regarding using the A circle to profit off of local merch. That said, I don't see anything about profit in the OP, so don't get all hot and bothered assuming that which was not said. Also, the spanish civil war reference? Kinda sideline, I think...

Arrow: Anarchism has, in many places, been entwined with organization. The AMOUNT of organization is, of course, debatable. Where does the line between free-for-all and collective organization against government oppression get drawn? Nobody knows. Also, does taking someone's virginity at a bar-mitzvah count as a blood sacrafice? If so, I know plenty of young yingle whom are in trouble...

That being said Anarchist Embassy, good luck in your buisness venture, try not to misrepresent yourself, it might be a good idea to clear up some of the confusion if you want to sooth the frothing masses.


----------



## wokofshame (Apr 1, 2009)

fucking A, yo. I've always bought Anarchy sunglasses thinking I was helping fight the fascists in Spain.


----------



## katiehabits (Apr 2, 2009)

same argument everywhere you turn. unless we were all to totally drop off the grid we're going to need to buy and sell or barter goods to get by. get off your high horse and start doing something.


----------



## finn (Apr 2, 2009)

There's an anarchist bookshop in Baltimore called Red Emma's, it's a pretty cool place, collectively owned and operated. And I like the place. Even if it "reinforces the dominant paradigm of capitalism." I'm under the impression that a lot of those places weren't taken over, but instead were formed with the intent to be collectivized at one point or another. Anyway, since I've never heard of public protests over hot topic with their stupid anarchy stuff, I don't take any of this brouhaha seriously.


----------



## Angela (Apr 2, 2009)

katiehabits said:


> same argument everywhere you turn. unless we were all to totally drop off the grid we're going to need to buy and sell or barter goods to get by. get off your high horse and start doing something.



Well said katiehabits. I don't think anything about anarchy implies that we have to become individualistic islands unto ourselves. Even if we did all drop "off the grid" there is always going to be some form of exchange of goods and services.


----------



## roadbike (May 26, 2009)

Personally, I agree that, until we can manage to build something better, the need for monies for rent etc is something that we're stuck with and I personally'd rather work with a collective and for myself producing things than work to make some scumfuck who calls himself a manager rich for my own minimum wage selling shit that was produced by fellow wage-slaves in other countries for no where near what their labour should be valued.


----------



## Arapala (May 30, 2009)

Wow. Thats all i have to say. Look at this pointless bickering. 

Really???

Just live your fucking life how you want. Look no politics involved! simple as that mother fuckers.


----------



## Angela (May 30, 2009)

roadbike said:


> Personally, I agree that, until we can manage to build something better, the need for monies for rent etc is something that we're stuck with and I personally'd rather work with a collective and for myself producing things than work to make some scumfuck who calls himself a manager rich for my own minimum wage selling shit that was produced by fellow wage-slaves in other countries for no where near what their labour should be valued.



I would agree that were sort of stuck with the monetary system for awhile, but not for rent! I think paying rent to any thief that calls themselves a landlord is optional. I don't begrudge people that do it, that's the way some folks choose to live and there's nothing wrong with it I suppose as long as they know what their paying for. That's really the question though isn't it, weather it's a choice or something that folks are compelled to participate in.


----------

